# Behaving When People Come Over



## Dave

How can we teach Ben to remain calm when people over? Ben is definitely a people-dog. He absolutely loves people. Whenever someone comes over, he cries (sometimes hysterically), jumping all over them. After a couple minutes he calms down, but it can make the person uneasy if they don't know him. Not to mention his behavior can sometimes be almost embarrassing when he jumps all over new people.

What steps can we take to help keep him calm when people come over?


----------



## Lynn-n-pops

I know what you mean my lot go bonkers when we have company, i have tried loads of things the best so far is to get people to turn their back on them not easy with 3

My hubby is not too keen on them jumping up but it don't last long they soon settle and if people did'nt like it they would'nt keep coming round lol


----------



## Dave

He does settle down. It's the initial excitement as you said.

I can only imagine what 3 would be like.


----------



## Tucker325

I'm a real fan of the Cesar Millan method for any behavoral problem. It's all about you being your dog's pack leader and showing them that your in charge. I highly recommend any of his book which I have both _Be the Pack Leader and Cesar's Way_. That's the way we are able to have such control of Tucker and are able to walk him off leash and he obeys us.


----------



## Dave

Tucker325 said:


> I'm a real fan of the Cesar Millan method for any behavoral problem. It's all about you being your dog's pack leader and showing them that your in charge. I highly recommend any of his book which I have both _Be the Pack Leader and Cesar's Way_. That's the way we are able to have such control of Tucker and are able to walk him off leash and he obeys us.


I think we got that book when Benny was a puppy. I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## Allie Ann

I have a people happy pup too...also loves LOVES other dogs. I have tried most things including Cesar's method. She looks at me and KNOWS what I am saying but still gets excited. I don't know what to do any more now she is one.
I mentioned it to the groomer and she said, why did I want to change such a happy friendly pup. Isn't it better than having an insecure, or aggressive dog? Better a happy pup than a threatening one. So I have taken solace in that ...and will continue to try to teach her to calm down when she sees people and dogs. After a while she is quite her old self. It just takes a bit of time.


----------



## Enneirda.

For the crying, ignore it. If he barks, shush him loudly. The jumping? Leash him.

Even before they come in, leash him. Hold him behind you as you open the door, then make the guest ignore him as you two talk. Once he's sitting down -quietly- let him go forward. If he jumps up, pull him back and ignore him longer. 

If he won't bark, you can leash him to a couch, table, door knob ect. And ignore him fully until the bouncing, crying, barking, heavy panting ect is over. Then walk him -on leash- over to the guest, but make sure he's calm before he gets touched, if he won't calm take him back and tie him up again. 

Sounds like a hassle I know, but really it's not as hard as it sounds and it gets a lot easier each time as the dog gets used to it.


----------



## Jerseygirl

We finally put a sign on our door, asking people to kindly ignore our dog when entering, to please not look at her or touch her while shes hyper. My parents come over a couple times a week to baby/pet sit, and she goes berzerk! she's been getting better since she realizes everyone is ignoring her. She still gets excited, but shes not jumping up as much! It's a start!


----------



## j maree

At first I was glad Chloe was such a friendly dog. Then she began jumping so high at people when they came in she would hit their mouths and she would get a lick. lol Silly dog and yes not everyone loves her like I do. So I took action. I have taught her how to shake hands !!! So I make her sit proper and introduce her. Fun. Well that works for some people with a sense of humor. So I keep a leash by the door and put it on her, she either gets introduced or ignored. She knows my cues if we have a stuffy person or a dog lover. I give a lot of cues by making noises.


----------



## James Q

Love the idea of a note on the door! Brontie is just deciding whether she thinks visitors are a good thing or not so as long as we answer the door with her on her lead or held by another family member if one is home, we are ok so far. She jumped up a couple of times at first and we couldn't believe how high she got, so need to nip that in the bud straight away.


----------



## kendal

j maree said:


> She knows my cues if we have a stuffy person or a dog lover. I give a lot of cues by making noises.


lol whats the noices for the different people? i was always told that when someone walks in you tell them what to do and not to do with your dog, but have resently been told a beter way, ask them to help you train her by ignoring etc


----------



## Georgiapeach

One of my poodles is like this - so annoying! The problem is, that my youngest (grown) son thinks it's hilarious, won't ignore Fonzie (in fact encourages it), and I never know when he's coming over. Unless you have the full support of your family, it won't get any better, trust me!


----------



## janlaw

Was watching It's me or the dog....some folks had the same problem. What they did was got a willing volunteer to be the person who comes to the door....the visitor/volunteer didn't get to come in 'til the dog settled and stopped jumping. The person in the house did the calming down thing, and the dog got a treat if they were good. It took a few practice runs but seemed to work eventually. Don't know how it worked in the long run tho....our Lucy only jumps when it's us, not visitors so we didn't bother trying it.


----------



## sonatalady7

So I know this is really old...but I'm having trouble with Bella jumping up on everyone. Most people don't mind it, but I HATE other people's dogs jumping on me (even though I don't mind my own!!! Double standard anyone?) so I really want to stop her from doing it to other people.

I LOVE the sign on the door thing. I'm also considering taking her to Petsmart or some other pet store and practicing there...since they're all pet people, right?!  Thanks for the tips...


----------



## alfiedoo

Hi Paula

We stopped Alfie jumping up at visitors by telling them to ignore him, fold their arms and turn their back on him, when they walked in and he jumped up. When he was standing still and calm he would get a treat and attention. It didn't take long for him to catch on.


----------



## Kel

Chloe still gets overexcited when people come over or even when one of us comes home or comes downstairs in the morning. She does a lot of jumping...and peeing! She is definately still a work in progress in this area and has trouble controlling herself. I usually have her on the leash if I think it might be necessary and I try to take her outside to go to the bathroom if I know somebody is coming ...though she always seems to have pee stored somewhere just for the occasion.

So, you are not alone  I am also looking for advice.


----------



## Enneirda.

Kelly, how do you and your family interact with Chloe when she's worked up?


----------



## Kel

Enneirda. said:


> Kelly, how do you and your family interact with Chloe when she's worked up?


Well, I am almost afraid to answer that , in fear of incriminating myself and my family, haha..

Seriously, we do try to ignore her , hoping she will calm down ( if only because we don't want her to pee!) but it doesn't always happen and it doesn't always work. She is just so darn cute and irresistable, with her butt wiggling and her head shaking with a toy or something in her mouth (every time someone comes ,she has to go and get something to put in her mouth, not sure why). We often try to get her to sit to distract her, sometimes with a treat. Sometimes she will sit and you can tell it is taking all her energy not to jump, but she can only resist jumping for so long. Often, the kids or my husband talk in a high pitch baby talk to her which doesn't help to calm her  If she is totally out of control, I will leash her to a doorknob away from the action, or gate her in another room. This is only when we have company, of course.

Oh, I meant to put in my last post that my husband frequently takes Chloe to Petsmart to practice meeting people and other dogs. She loves that place!


----------



## sonatalady7

Bella knows what to do with me because I've been consistant with her (though she's not perfect). Every single time I walk in the door after work, I ignore her until I can get through the door. Then I ask her to sit and wait while I put down my stuff/hang up my coat (in their proper places)/take off my shoes. THEN I bend down (while she's still sitting) and give her a good rub and lots of love. She still tries to jump up at me, but she mostly just stands on her back legs (waving her front paws in the air...it's completely adorable)...not actually jumping on me. We keep working at it and she gets better.

She's really the smartest dog I've ever seen. We do something with her 2-3 times and she's got it. So, her mis-behavior is a lot on us, for not being consistent. 

My struggle is still with getting our FRIENDS to be consistant when they come over. They'll usually stand there for a minute, but then they get overwhelmed by the cuteness that is our puppy and they start petting her when she jumps. It's maddening!!!!  That's why I like the sign on the door...prepare them before they even open the door!


----------



## embee

sonatalady7 said:


> My struggle is still with getting our FRIENDS to be consistant when they come over. They'll usually stand there for a minute, but then they get overwhelmed by the cuteness that is our puppy and they start petting her when she jumps. It's maddening!!!!  That's why I like the sign on the door...prepare them before they even open the door!


So frustrating when you are out and about trying to train your dog to greet people calmly with all 4 paws on the ground (yep Flo is a crazy jumping up to greet everybody dog) then someone comes over gets her all exciting, letting her jump all over them - in fact practically encouraging them to jump up - while declaring "ohh don't worry I just love dogs" Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I have been known to cross the road when I see someone I know will do that coming towards me.


----------



## sonatalady7

Hahaha, Mandy! I totally understand. It's like...that's fine that YOU love dogs, but what about the next person that doesn't!!?! I mean, I like dogs too, but I don't love them jumping all over me. You never know what they've stepped in! ;-)


----------



## sonsie74

I haven't tried this as I'm a very new owner but I've heard putting stones or coins in a can and holding it behind your back and shaking it makes them stop jumping because they don't like the sound. Stop shaking it when they stop jumping and it's supposed to work. Maybe keep the can right by the front door?


----------

